# portable fishing pond info



## flipper (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello,

I am looking for information on a portable trout pond for our city's festival in the summer. I would love to get the kids in the community a chance to catch fish and any info would be greatly appreciated. We are also looking to charge for this to make money for our parks and rec department to implement more programs for the community, so we are not looking to spend a fortune. 

Thank you
Stan
Melvindale Mi.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Surprised that there is no response yet. I have some thoughts, no experience. I would contact any local places that stock ponds with fish in your area, they might know of a contact or have the pond you need. 

You also may want to talk to some of the arenas that hold fishing shows and see if they have a contact.

Good luck,
Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## flipper (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Perch, I will see if I can contact the Rock Financial or whatever it is called this year since they have the outdoorrama.

Thanks for the reply
Stan


----------



## saltydog47 (Apr 29, 2011)

Stan
You are right in the backyard of Andy's on Oakwood and Dix. Might make sense to check with him. There also is a nursery down off 275 that specializes in aquatic ponds and such. They might be able to give you some direction. The name escapes me but the area might be Walz or New Boston. I'm daily at my business nearby in River Rouge.
Good Luck in your endeavor.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Consider stocking a pond or portion of a creek in the area. Canton stocks a couple ponds with rainbows for a kids fishing tournament every year and Northville stocks a section of the rouge using gates to keep the fish in place for the derby. It may be cheaper than the cost of setting up a fishing pond. My father passed away recently and I have several fishing rods and maybe even a tackle box or two I can set up and donate. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

our Optimist club stocks the city fountain for a few hours during our brown trout festival.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Also I know bass pro shops and such have a trout pond yearly for kids days they might be willing to give out the information as to how they get there fish and pond set up.


----------



## pennreel (Jan 12, 2011)

My club has a portable trout pond but not sure if we would travel that far, we are in Lansing Michigan.


----------

